# Este VÍDEO no lo verás en los medios: Negraco intenta llevarse a española a rastras para darle mandanga



## Vlad_Empalador (22 Oct 2022)




----------



## dillei (22 Oct 2022)

pero no es no?


----------



## ULTRAPACO (22 Oct 2022)

Me encanta el salmones sentado mirando


----------



## bondiappcc (22 Oct 2022)

¿Cómo sigue la historia?


----------



## Knight who says ni (22 Oct 2022)

Unga unga


----------



## Pili33 (22 Oct 2022)

Veo al negro muy tranquilo y confiado.
Y a la muchacha empoderada y arrepentida.


----------



## Dr. Oldman (22 Oct 2022)

Como para decir que no a un pollon de ese calibre. 

NO HOMO


----------



## Jose (22 Oct 2022)

Vlad_Empalador dijo:


>



Cualquiera se la juega, te pueden caer 2 denuncias en un momento. 

1) una por micro machismo al negar a la moza la posibilidad de defenderse por sí misma. 

2) otra por racismo. Ya que el nigga tiene claro que sólo te entrometes porque el maromo es negro. 

Y encima a lo mejor te llevas alguna hostia de cualquiera de los 2 . 

Que vaya Irene con su presupuesto de igualdad y lo arregle. ( poniéndole una paga a cada uno).


----------



## poppom (22 Oct 2022)

Vienen tiempos de nvtricion


----------



## WhyAlwaysMe (22 Oct 2022)

Que se conocían está claro, no me meto ahí ni con el palo de otro.


----------



## pacomer (22 Oct 2022)

Jose dijo:


> Cualquiera se la juega, te pueden caer 2 denuncias en un momento.
> 
> 1) una por micro machismo al negar a la moza la posibilidad de defenderse por sí misma.
> 
> ...



Si y luego cabalga el pollón del negro y deja que le inyecte el lefazo bien adentro, porque lo contrario es ser un rashitah fashitah. 

Tampoco abortaria al embrión simiesco porque eso se deja a laa jovenes blancas para que se autoafirmen en su lucha contra el patriarcado fashistah. Ella tendría al mono simiesco y aparecería en una portada de esas estilo vogue dando de amamantar al negrito. Zi ze pueeeee, carajo!


----------



## Espartano27 (22 Oct 2022)

Los pacos que miran sin hacer nada pasan del tema y no se la van a jugar por una españorda que probablemente estuviera jijeando con ese negro sino es que se lo haya follado.


----------



## zeromus44 (22 Oct 2022)

Más gente como los dos del fondo y menos como Jesús Neira.


----------



## TheAgeOfFalconetti (22 Oct 2022)

ULTRAPACO dijo:


>



Ese @ULTRAPACO ahí bueno


----------



## Kiskilloso XXI (22 Oct 2022)

Un blanco no debe interferir entre una empoderada y un multicultural. Para hacer de mediadores ya están Ireno y la policia socialista.


----------



## Espartano27 (22 Oct 2022)

Irena Montera approved


----------



## BARRALIBRE DE NAPALM (22 Oct 2022)

ULTRAPACO dijo:


> Me encanta el salmones sentado mirando



Ja, ja, ja, ja,......

Como te la juegas Ultrapaco..... Cuenta conmigo si hay que llevarte tabaco al talego


----------



## usuario baneado (22 Oct 2022)

Los morlocks no aceptan un rechazo después de pagar fantas. De los ninguneado hezpañordo que no esperen ni la hora .


----------



## lucky starr (22 Oct 2022)

Una Blanca que se arrastra a salir con un negro de ese tipo va a recibir lo que busca, rabo y hostias.


----------



## lucky starr (22 Oct 2022)

Espartano27 dijo:


> Irena Montera approved



El negro pierde aceite....


----------



## element (22 Oct 2022)

La gente mira y no hace nada o se marcha.


Les inculcaron que si las defendian se convertian en machirulos racistas, ahora ya no quieren hacer nada por ellas.


----------



## Tagghino (22 Oct 2022)

Espartano27 dijo:


> Irena Montera approved


----------



## Datemvs Maximvs (22 Oct 2022)

Que no falten los aspirantes a caballero blanco en las respuestas del Twitter.


----------



## perrosno (22 Oct 2022)

TheAgeOfFalconetti dijo:


> Ese @ULTRAPACO ahí bueno



Mis dieses!!


----------



## weyler (22 Oct 2022)

la tia da la sensacion de que ya conocia al mono, con lo cual una tia que se junta con monos por mi como si se la comen, no moveria un dedo por ella


----------



## Chocochomocho (22 Oct 2022)

ULTRAPACO dijo:


> Me encanta el salmones sentado mirando



No podía faltar el boomers perro apaleado dándoselas aún de caballero novelesco. Con peña así estamos condenados.


----------



## noseyo (22 Oct 2022)

Yo no ayudo a cerdas que conocen a los negros y van con ellos , esa esta mañana llamándolo toda blanca que está con africanos son escoria lo mismo los tíos con negras , son más negros que el betún


----------



## terraenxebre (22 Oct 2022)

Ella le saca unos añitos, no?


----------



## burbucoches (22 Oct 2022)

Al final selafo


----------



## Murray's (22 Oct 2022)

No saldrá porque es negro y gozan de protección


----------



## Murray's (22 Oct 2022)

ULTRAPACO dijo:


> Me encanta el salmones sentado mirando




Jajaja


----------



## Murray's (22 Oct 2022)

Por cierto vaya estampa tercermundista, la tipica calle paco de spain con fincas de los años 40 sin rehabilitar, con cableado eléctrico y telefónico por fuera , gente sentada en la calle, calles sin asfaltar desde 1980... negros con testo yendo detrás de las españolas con el nardo tieso...

si me dices que eso es Cuba me lo creo...


----------



## Khazario (22 Oct 2022)

En el hilo numerosas mujeres defendiendo al moreno.
Ejemplo:


----------



## tHE dOG (22 Oct 2022)

Vlad_Empalador dijo:


>



La puta rata nazi gallega que abre el hilo es Manuel alias Vlad que apoya a la URSS que mueve los hilos de los comunistas y socialistas de todo Occidente que promueven el feminismo y la inmigración masiva.

El imbécil nazi gallego Manuel alias @Vlad_Empalador es tan retrasado que denuncia lo que apoya.

Rata.
Nazi.
Prorrusa.
Manuel el hijo de puta.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (22 Oct 2022)

Khazario dijo:


> En el hilo numerosas mujeres defendiendo al moreno.
> Ejemplo:



Las mujeres suelen ser las que mas tragan con el pensamiento imperante, son mas gregarias.


----------



## Tercios (22 Oct 2022)

Son flirteos sanos, respetables costumbres.


----------



## Don Redondón (22 Oct 2022)




----------



## ray merryman (22 Oct 2022)

Los otros dos que ven la escena y uno se va y el otro se queda sentado, seguramente conocerán a la chica y sabrán de que pie cojea.


----------



## Gigatr0n (22 Oct 2022)

Ya estamos con un mierde-hilo de un video de 20 segundos donde no se sabe nada de nada y todo son conjeturas... esta mierda se va al ignore, obviamente.


----------



## S.HOON (22 Oct 2022)

Se ha dado que alguna feminista condene el machismo del extranjero alguna vez?


----------



## Stelio Kontos (22 Oct 2022)

Espero que acabe descuartizada por el moronegro, puta traidora racial.


----------



## ischainyn (22 Oct 2022)

Espartano27 dijo:


> Irena Montera approved



Se me hace raro que hayan puesto al del medio con pintillas de posmoderno y no hayan metido a un chaval pijin con una pulsera con la bandera de España o algo....ahí me han fallado


----------



## Espartano27 (22 Oct 2022)

Khazario dijo:


> En el hilo numerosas mujeres defendiendo al moreno.
> Ejemplo:



Charo pidiendo más pollas negras para inflar la burbuja del coño, son unas putas traidoras, cuántas españordas habéis visto pedir que vengan millones de refugiadas ucranianas, ninguna porque les harían competencia.


----------



## S.HOON (22 Oct 2022)

Gigatr0n dijo:


> Ya estamos con un mierde-hilo de un video de 20 segundos donde no se sabe nada de nada y todo son conjeturas... esta mierda se va al ignore, obviamente.



Si tú ves que el hombre la jalaba así para presentarle a su novia a sus padres, o se le iba el bus o cualquier acción en qué no se dé un tipo de "violencia" hacia la mujer, estás para veedor de la ONU.


----------



## angel2929 (22 Oct 2022)

bondiappcc dijo:


> ¿Cómo sigue la historia?



Se casaron y tuvieron hijos


----------



## estupeharto (22 Oct 2022)

Una prueba más de que los políticos se ríen de los borregos que participan en el paripé de las elecciones (aunque ya ni eso, porque se lo pasan por el forro, vía manipulación de resultados, pactos para no hacer elecciones, como hizo el hijo del presi del tsj (más conocido por leer el marca puro en mano e irse de bares para evitar elecciones y pasar el testigo según les mandan) que prevaricó cuando lo de los aceites (Redondela) y le regalaron notaría a sus cuatro hijos por destruir las pruebas... y todos tan felices.

Cienes de Reales decreto ley (o sea, ordeno y mando porque yo lo valgo)....

Millones de emponzoñados. Calles llenas de delincuentes, traídos y mantenidos.

Se llama POLÍTICOS y sus cómplices los funcis.

No le busquéis más al tema.

A peor hasta que reviente.
Cada uno que tome sus medidas y se autodefienda (a muerte) cuando llegue el momento. Al resto, que le pidan explicaciones a los responsables.


----------



## ischainyn (22 Oct 2022)

burbucoches dijo:


> Al final selafo



al final y al principio...a esa ya se la había follado...la tia estaba tonteando a su manera....eso le pasa a una tia normal con un tio que no conoce (o conociéndolo, vamos) y se pone a gritar como una loca pidiendo ayuda


----------



## Anka Motz (22 Oct 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> Por cierto vaya estampa tercermundista, la tipica calle paco de spain con fincas de los años 40 sin rehabilitar, con cableado eléctrico y telefónico por fuera , gente sentada en la calle, calles sin asfaltar desde 1980... negros con testo yendo detrás de las españolas con el nardo tieso...
> 
> si me dices que eso es Cuba me lo creo...



Pues, por el Passat que se le ve la matrícula...
Por qué entre lo que comentas, el acento de la chica y la voz de "llama a la policía".
Perfectamente, podría ser Cuba...


----------



## ischainyn (22 Oct 2022)

angel2929 dijo:


> Se casaron y tuvieron hijos



y tuvo solo un hijo...que al dejarle embarazada al negro ya no lo vio mas


----------



## vanderwilde (22 Oct 2022)

Irene Montero dice el tontorrón... a ver, a Irene le han dicho que se cargue a todo hombre nativo blanquito español, de la forma que sea, pero de la que sea, que será bien recompensada, a los demás, que los deje hacer lo que les salga los güevos.

Trata bien a una mujer, verás lo que tarda en pisarte la cabeza.

Asomarse y ver los caretos de los que entran en un tribunal eclesiástico juzgado de violencia machista. Están todos para echarles una foto. que a esos no los quieren, hombre, y para quitárselos de encima cuando han pillado lo que han querido, lo mandan al purgatorio.

No se enteran los tíos estos imbéciles que las mujeres NO quieren caniches.


----------



## INE (22 Oct 2022)

Los problemas de las mujeres no son mis problemas.


----------



## Joloan (22 Oct 2022)

Son sus danzas de apareamiento, está bastante claro que ella se monta al negro pero no quiere hacerlo público y al pobre negro le han salido sus instintos animales y quiere hacerlo en la calle y ella no quiere que la vean los vecinos porque piensa que no saben lo zorra que es, pero lo sabe todo el pueblo desde hace años.


----------



## Antonio Blackgooines (22 Oct 2022)

Jose dijo:


> Cualquiera se la juega, te pueden caer 2 denuncias en un momento.
> 
> 1) una por micro machismo al negar a la moza la posibilidad de defenderse por sí misma.
> 
> ...



Pues yo les cortaría el rollo no por ellos sino por alterar mi tranquilidad.


----------



## Alf_ET (22 Oct 2022)

Al principio ella parece encantada de estar con el amego, yo ahí no me meto


----------



## Espartano27 (22 Oct 2022)

ischainyn dijo:


> al final y al principio...a esa ya se la había follado...la tia estaba tonteando a su manera....eso le pasa a una tia normal con un tio que no conoce (o conociéndolo, vamos) y se pone a gritar como una loca pidiendo ayuda



Esto es lo más probable que sucediese, la tía lo conocía de antes porque sino no actúa así, estaría gritando y dando puñetazos para que le escuchase medio vecindario.


----------



## monard (22 Oct 2022)

Meh. Dos paguitas de milqui a cada uno y que corra el aire.


----------



## Pepeprisas (22 Oct 2022)

Jose dijo:


> Cualquiera se la juega, te pueden caer 2 denuncias en un momento.
> 
> 1) una por micro machismo al negar a la moza la posibilidad de defenderse por sí misma.
> 
> ...



Para eso crearon las leyes, para dividir a la sociedad y NECESITAR al papá estado


----------



## Lonchafina (22 Oct 2022)

Déjate querer, mujer déjate querer,
Déjate querer, mujer cruel.


----------



## Bernaldo (22 Oct 2022)

noseyó, la jalada tiene bastante mandíbula... a ver si va a tener más colgante que el senegalés...


----------



## Bernaldo (22 Oct 2022)

Anka Motz dijo:


> Pues, por el Passat que se le ve la matrícula...
> Por qué entre lo que comentas, el acento de la chica y la voz de "llama a la policía".
> Perfectamente, podría ser Cuba...



hay que ser muy ignorante para confundir el acento del pavo del video con el de un cubano


----------



## Punitivum (22 Oct 2022)

Espartano27 dijo:


> Irena Montera approved










Demoledor. 
Es que es para mandarle el vídeo y el cartel a la típica femipetarda de turno.


----------



## Nenos (22 Oct 2022)

En la serie de Disney al final tienen 101 dalmatas.


----------



## Anka Motz (22 Oct 2022)

Bernaldo dijo:


> hay que ser muy ignorante para confundir el acento del pavo del video con el de un cubano



Aparecio el listo de guardia.


----------



## Afista_147 (22 Oct 2022)

Sólo quería pagarle una pensión, malpensados.


----------



## sikBCN (22 Oct 2022)

Es una discusión de lo mas normal.

No veo ningún problema, aparte que el tío es muy feo.


----------



## Bernaldo (22 Oct 2022)

no te enteras, icurriñero



Anka Motz dijo:


> Aparecio el listo de guardia.


----------



## Roberto Malone (22 Oct 2022)

@xicomalo, ah, el amor de vuestros niños.

Quizás ese ser de luz no ha recibido bien vuestras instrucciones. Se sabe impune, pero no conoce bien los procedimientos.

Tenéis que esforzaros más si queréis que KALERGI se imponga lo antes posible.


----------



## PEPITO GRILLAO (22 Oct 2022)

Me encanta la reacción de los puretas

Es precisamente lo que hay que hacer. Oidos sordos al caos que ellas mismas han generado. Cuanto peor, mejor.


----------



## Ricardo-Barcelona (22 Oct 2022)

Vlad_Empalador dijo:


>



Bueno, ella es multicultichachiguay (que se joda) y el es tontete pensando que aqui son como las de su pueblo. 

Si le enseña el rabo la otra se amorra ansiosa rauda y veloz y él se la lleva a su casa como pescadilla en su caña... y ahi si, mondongo hasta en el ojete


----------



## Kartoffeln (22 Oct 2022)

bondiappcc dijo:


> ¿Cómo sigue la historia?


----------



## Mark_ (22 Oct 2022)

Yo solo me meteria para defender a mi familia y amigos mas cercanos. 

Que cada palo aguante su vela, y muy especialmente ellas que la mayoría están a favor de toda la purria que lleva décadas desembarcando en España.


----------



## elKaiser (22 Oct 2022)

¿Donde está la patrula Lila?, nunca aparece cuando se la necesita.


----------



## Mauito (22 Oct 2022)

Esa seguro que ya le sorbio' el zumo de huevos al negro.


----------



## Onesimo39 (22 Oct 2022)

Esto es lo más común del mundo, quien viva en algún lugar donde habituen las tribus zulues está acostumbrado a este tipo de situaciones pero nadie dice nada.

Esta es la España que quieren y como oses decir algo eres un racista blablabla cosas que personalmente me la sudan.

Me parece increible la España que están creando y a muchos les parece normal y bueno


----------



## CuervoDrogado (22 Oct 2022)

esos 2 ya habian follado antes


----------



## ikifenix (22 Oct 2022)

Lo que me cabrea de verdad es la cantidad de gente diciendo "y los de atras? y el que graba? por qué no la ayudan?". O sea, un negro se pone a tirar de una tipa y la gente se queja del que no ayuda, no del negro.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (22 Oct 2022)

Onesimo39 dijo:


> Esto es lo más común del mundo, quien viva en algún lugar donde habituen las tribus zulues está acostumbrado a este tipo de situaciones pero nadie dice nada.
> 
> Esta es la España que quieren y como oses decir algo eres un racista blablabla cosas que personalmente me la sudan.
> 
> Me parece increible la España que están creando y a muchos les parece normal y bueno



En los zulúes no veas tú la que se lía si uno trata de propasarse con otra..el hermano de la afectada puede ir con su familia a lanzazos ..


----------



## Onesimo39 (22 Oct 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> En los zulúes no veas tú la que se lía si uno trata de propasarse con otra..el hermano de la afectada puede ir con su familia a lanzazos ..



Lo mas habitual es ver manadas de zulues abusando sexualmente de mujeres y que nadie dice nada debido a la sociedad enferma que tenemos.

Vienen trabajan un poco o viven de pagas con 10 pasaportes, se la pasan de fiesta borrachos... Van a unas cuantas cárceles de España y se vuelven a su país con las manos vacías y presumiendo de cual es la mejor cárcel del país donde han estado...

Cogen su jarron y vuelven a camaniar 5 km para llevar agua al poblado como si nada


----------



## eltonelero (22 Oct 2022)

Sobre el Angel de twitter, porque todos los cuñaofantas tienen la misma cara de palurdos? 
Todos con barba intentando aparentar hombria pero con aura de beta derroido que no pueden con ella.


----------



## Karlb (22 Oct 2022)

bondiappcc dijo:


> ¿Cómo sigue la historia?



Se casan.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (22 Oct 2022)

Onesimo39 dijo:


> Lo mas habitual es ver manadas de zulues abusando sexualmente de mujeres y que nadie dice nada debido a la sociedad enferma que tenemos.
> 
> Vienen trabajan un poco o viven de pagas con 10 pasaportes, se la pasan de fiesta borrachos... Van a unas cuantas cárceles de España y se vuelven a su país con las manos vacías y presumiendo de cual es la mejor cárcel del país donde han estado...
> 
> Cogen su jarron y vuelven a camaniar 5 km para llevar agua al poblado como si nada



Me refería a los zulúles de verdad..


----------



## ROBOTECH (22 Oct 2022)

Bernaldo dijo:


> noseyó, la jalada tiene bastante mandíbula... a ver si va a tener más colgante que el senegalés...



Es un hermano HISPANO, si no es cubano será dominicano, y si no, negro colombiano o guineano.

Aunque seguramente tendrá DNI español 100%.


----------



## Guanotopía (22 Oct 2022)

Anka Motz dijo:


> Pues, por el Passat que se le ve la matrícula...
> Por qué entre lo que comentas, el acento de la chica y la voz de "llama a la policía".
> Perfectamente, podría ser Cuba...



El de llama a la policía tiene acento con DO Montoya.


----------



## drogasentuano (22 Oct 2022)

En este jilo pega de puta madre el vídeo de Samanta Villar hablando de que el futuro es mestizo, que hay que aprender árabe y que hay que llevar a nuestras HIJAS a fiestas de marroquíes.


----------



## hyperburned (22 Oct 2022)

INE dijo:


> Los problemas de las mujeres no son mis problemas.



Cuántas veces habrá que repetirlo?
Esa además ya tiene edad para tener al niño en el instituto


----------



## Onesimo39 (22 Oct 2022)

Lo nutritivo de estos temas es si la mujer es feminista y todas esas filias acabadas en ista.

Como el vídeo ese del antifa que a la prensa decía por favor... Llevense a los menas de aquí no lo soportamos mas... La de pajas que me hice por las noches con ese video fue totalmente alimenticio


----------



## Rose_Seraphim (22 Oct 2022)

No parece española sino la típica pancha argentina.


----------



## Quisqueyano (22 Oct 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> Por cierto vaya estampa tercermundista, la tipica calle paco de spain con fincas de los años 40 sin rehabilitar, con cableado eléctrico y telefónico por fuera , gente sentada en la calle, calles sin asfaltar desde 1980... negros con testo yendo detrás de las españolas con el nardo tieso...
> 
> si me dices que eso es Cuba me lo creo...



Por el acento ella no es española, sino argentina.


----------



## 8cilindros (22 Oct 2022)

Espartano27 dijo:


> Los pacos que miran sin hacer nada pasan del tema y no se la van a jugar por una españorda que probablemente estuviera jijeando con ese negro.



Y bien que hacen


----------



## Shy (22 Oct 2022)

Feminismo y multiculturalismo colisionando con pertinaz determinación. 

Un clásico.


----------



## Juan Niebla (22 Oct 2022)

el que se va con la nevera parece moro, anda como si llevara los calzoncillos cagaos, todos andan igual


----------



## ROBOTECH (22 Oct 2022)

Una sábado noche que salí a hacer running a las 3 AM dando la vuelta a una pequeña ciudad andaluza me encontré en una situación similar. Fue en la avenida principal de la ciudad, con el agravante de que había una chortina totalmente borracha que se iba ladeando conforme andaba y un negro tirando de ella. Vi la escena empezar desde lejos.

Fui corriendo hacia el negro y le di un empujón, derribándolo al suelo al grito de negro de mierda, qué coño estás haciendo. El negro se levanto con una cara de perro rabioso, ojos ensangretados, animal del tercer mundo, y vino hacia mí con cara de mala hostia. Pero viendo que le sacaba bastantes cms se fue para otro lado.
Me imagino que 10 minutos después intentaría asaltar a otra.

Ahora bien, si hubiera sido un zumbón de esos alimentados por el dinero de la ONU que miden 2 metros, seguramente me habría intentado meter una hostia. O a saber si el negraco malnutrido al que empujé al suelo llevaba un machete y me hubiera macheteado.

Lo jodido es que fue en una pequeña ciudad andaluza, y lo jodido es que a los 10 minutos iría a por otra. Y si no, al día siguiente. A violar.


No puedes proteger a los españordos. Ver como los salvajes machetean a la escoria españorda inútil es sano. Como un doberman comiendose a un conejo o similar.

No se puede hacer nada por ellos. No se les puede ayudar. Son como los foreros inútiles otanistas antirrusia del foro de la Tercera Guerra Mundial. Les pones la información, los datos, los hechos... y les da igual. Son cobardes de espíritu, negadores de la realidad.

El día que la élite ofrezca un pacto a la goyimada seria, el 90% del populacho irá a tomar por culo sin nadie que los defienda.


----------



## skinnyemail (22 Oct 2022)

Burn the coal pay the toll

A chuparla


----------



## MalosTiemposXaLaLirika (22 Oct 2022)

Si os dais cuenta, se comportan como dos quinceañeros que se gustan a la salida del insti. La empoderada porque eso de recordarle sus añorados años ya perdidos y a sus pagafantas de juventud. 

Los señores filósofos e ingenieros porque ellos están ahí para follar, primer objeto de cualquier de sus movimientos. Y bien que hacen al ver tanta zorra suelta por la siuda


----------



## Octubrista (22 Oct 2022)

WhyAlwaysMe dijo:


> Que se conocían está claro, no me meto ahí ni con el palo de otro.



El moreno sólo quiere lo que ya ha sido suyo, no hay más.


----------



## WhyAlwaysMe (22 Oct 2022)

ROBOTECH dijo:


> Una sábado noche que salí a hacer running a las 3 AM dando la vuelta a una pequeña ciudad andaluza me encontré en una situación similar. Fue en la avenida principal de la ciudad, con el agravante de que había una chortina totalmente borracha que se iba ladeando conforme andaba y un negro tirando de ella. Vi la escena empezar desde lejos.
> 
> Fui corriendo hacia el negro y le di un empujón, derribándolo al suelo al grito de negro de mierda, qué coño estás haciendo. El negro se levanto con una cara de perro rabioso, ojos ensangretados, animal del tercer mundo, y vino hacia mí con cara de mala hostia. Pero viendo que le sacaba bastantes cms se fue para otro lado.
> Me imagino que 10 minutos después intentaría asaltar a otra.
> ...



Lo de llamar a la policía ya para otro historia con aliens.


----------



## Tzadik (22 Oct 2022)

Follanegros a la que se le va el asunto de las manos. Ahi hay una historia de pareja o follamigos detrás, esta claro, el negro estaba acostumbrado a follarsela, la tipa decide cortar por lo sano, el negro no entiende porque no puede seguir follando y trata de forzarla a ello... (en su cultura así se consigue convencer)


----------



## Charo afgana (22 Oct 2022)

Leo los comentarios en Twitter y todo es...

- Nadie llama a la policía?

- Los de atrás no hacen nada?

- Feminismo bla bla, Irene Montero

- VOX malo, quieren señalar a un colectivo

*NADA DEL PUTO NEGRO DE MIERDA.*

España es una basura insalvable plagada de subnormales,
lo normal sería querer matar al puto negro y colgarlo en la plaza, independientemente de la ideología política.


----------



## latiendo (22 Oct 2022)

Pero qué poca calle tenéis. Lo que estáis viendo ahí es un "paga la coca, primer aviso" de libro.


----------



## F650 (22 Oct 2022)

Esa flirteo con Makumba y casi le sale caro..

Que sigan con esta especie de galanes.


----------



## Hasta_los_huevos_ (22 Oct 2022)

Este video lo protagoniza un blanco y se hace viral en todos los informativos hoy.... lo sabeis todos y os jode, a mi tambien jajaja


----------



## Tzadik (22 Oct 2022)

ULTRAPACO dijo:


> Me encanta el salmones sentado mirando




Menudo parguelas el viejo, se nota que es de otra época. 

Si se mete el negro lo deja en coma, está gente no dialoga , ni se achanta, está gente pega antes que hablar, está gente va a rematarte una vez en el suelo. 

La tipa no denunciará nada y ese día acabará follando de nuevo con el negro excitada y atraída por la explosión de testosterona del negro


----------



## nololeo (22 Oct 2022)

CuervoDrogado dijo:


> esos 2 ya habian follado antes



El negro quería repetir.
Si la hubiera pillado sola, le mete una galleta y se la echa al hombro, incluso le hubiera gustado a ella, como ya han dicho por aqui.
Que apechuguen con las consecuencias ambos, ya son mayores.
Y de intervenir nada, llamar a la policia o a los bomberos o al camion de la basura.


----------



## .Kaikus (22 Oct 2022)

*Queria un novio negrito, otra victima de la agenda 2030 !!!.*


----------



## PiterWas (22 Oct 2022)

A quien voto esa? que hace con un salvaje del africa? 

Que se joda


----------



## Topollillo (22 Oct 2022)

¿Almería?


----------



## mondeja (22 Oct 2022)

Estoy intentando llegar al quid de la cuestión, ¿alguien sabe la fuente o algo?

Seguramente no porque no espero otra cosa de esta pocilga que vengais a escribir las 4 frases hechas de siempre.


----------



## Dmtry (22 Oct 2022)

element dijo:


> La gente mira y no hace nada o se marcha.
> 
> 
> Les inculcaron que si las defendian se convertian en machirulos racistas, ahora ya no quieren hacer nada por ellas.



Es totalmente nutritivo


----------



## Dmtry (22 Oct 2022)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> Las mujeres suelen ser las que mas tragan con el pensamiento imperante, son mas gregarias.



Por eso mismo no hay que meterse en esos asuntos, es lo que llevan deseando mucho tiempo, querían tercer mundo pululando por las calles? Pues ahí tienen dos tazas, que se las arreglen solas.


----------



## Pajarotto (22 Oct 2022)

Pero sólo es este vídeo? y lo de "primera parte"?

Me ha decepcionado. Sólo he visto 2 tortolitos jugando.

Next.


----------



## Dmtry (22 Oct 2022)

estupeharto dijo:


> Una prueba más de que los políticos se ríen de los borregos que participan en el paripé de las elecciones (aunque ya ni eso, porque se lo pasan por el forro, vía manipulación de resultados, pactos para no hacer elecciones, como hizo el hijo del presi del tsj (más conocido por leer el marca puro en mano e irse de bares para evitar elecciones y pasar el testigo según les mandan) que prevaricó cuando lo de los aceites (Redondela) y le regalaron notaría a sus cuatro hijos por destruir las pruebas... y todos tan felices.
> 
> Cienes de Reales decreto ley (o sea, ordeno y mando porque yo lo valgo)....
> 
> ...



No te olvides que la culpa es nuestra porque lo permitimos


----------



## Dmtry (22 Oct 2022)

ROBOTECH dijo:


> Una sábado noche que salí a hacer running a las 3 AM dando la vuelta a una pequeña ciudad andaluza me encontré en una situación similar. Fue en la avenida principal de la ciudad, con el agravante de que había una chortina totalmente borracha que se iba ladeando conforme andaba y un negro tirando de ella. Vi la escena empezar desde lejos.
> 
> Fui corriendo hacia el negro y le di un empujón, derribándolo al suelo al grito de negro de mierda, qué coño estás haciendo. El negro se levanto con una cara de perro rabioso, ojos ensangretados, animal del tercer mundo, y vino hacia mí con cara de mala hostia. Pero viendo que le sacaba bastantes cms se fue para otro lado.
> Me imagino que 10 minutos después intentaría asaltar a otra.
> ...



Anda que me voy a jugar yo el tipo con un salvaje de esos, claro que sí...


----------



## Pajarotto (22 Oct 2022)

Aquí hay mucho SIMP que se partiría la cara por una españorda que le mira con cara de asco día sí y día también.

Dan ganas de reír sino fuera lamentablet.


----------



## Pajarotto (22 Oct 2022)

CuervoDrogado dijo:


> esos 2 ya habian follado antes



Es un vídeo de mierda que ha creado una polémica de mierda.

Es obvio que son pareja.

Los españoles os jode porque no folláis con españolas que se buscan chads negros con grandes pollones. De hecho prefieren hacerlo con un perro antes que con vosotros, jajaja.

Deberiáis follar más.

Oh wait... 

jajaja.


----------



## Salsa_rosa (22 Oct 2022)

Jdr no se le ve la p0lla


----------



## Vorsicht (22 Oct 2022)

Khazario dijo:


> En el hilo numerosas mujeres defendiendo al moreno.
> Ejemplo:



Flipando me quedo!
En qué mundo viven estás descerebradas?


----------



## Salsa_rosa (22 Oct 2022)

Estoy llorando de la impotencia por el machismo estructural permeable del hombre blanco hetero. 

Taluec


----------



## AmericanSamoa (22 Oct 2022)

Jose dijo:


> Cualquiera se la juega, te pueden caer 2 denuncias en un momento.
> 
> 1) una por micro machismo al negar a la moza la posibilidad de defenderse por sí misma.
> 
> ...



En España nunca nadie ayuda a nadie bajo ningún concepto. Esto viene siendo así desde que tengo uso de razón, y rara es la vez que algún español te socorre si tienes un problema.

Simplemente, lo que cuentas son excusas que usas en 2022 para significarte como un cobarde. Habría que ver qué excusas ponías en 1995, por ejemplo.


----------



## Pajarotto (22 Oct 2022)

AmericanSamoa dijo:


> En España nunca nadie ayuda a nadie bajo ningún concepto. Esto viene siendo así desde que tengo uso de razón, y rara es la vez que algún español te socorre si tienes un problema.
> 
> Simplemente, lo que cuentas son excusas que usas en 2022 para significarte como un cobarde. Habría que ver qué excusas ponías en 1995, por ejemplo.



Sin quitarte razón, no es lo mismo el sentimiento de hostilidad hacia la españorda en 1995 que en pleno 2022 post manada.

Hay mucho odia mujeres en este foro y en España en general.

Lo que deberían es follar más.


----------



## gilmour38 (22 Oct 2022)

Y la mujer que se lía con hombres poco refinados, no es culpable de nada? Otro pagapensiones, más respeto.


----------



## tartesius (22 Oct 2022)

WhyAlwaysMe dijo:


> Que se conocían está claro, no me meto ahí ni con el palo de otro.



Si eres una follanegros ya sabes a lo que juegas


----------



## Albion (22 Oct 2022)

Si solo quiere jugar...


----------



## rama_ka (22 Oct 2022)

Es la tipica pelea de yonkis. Vale que uno casualmente es negro pero son unos yonkis discutiendo de buena mañana.


----------



## adal86 (22 Oct 2022)

No me meto ahí ni aunque me paguen. Y si el negro saca un machete y la hace carne picada, lo mismo.


----------



## dcuartero (22 Oct 2022)

Es su cultura son sus costumbres, hay que respetarlas, de todas maneras yo no me entrometeria te pueden caer tres demandas , una por delito de odio, otra por impedir que la emponderada se "relacione" con el moreno y una tercera por "rasistas", así que ya sabéis si veis algo así por la calle no movais un dedo , es lo que ellas han querido con sus leyes de mierda de gene ro , que disfruten de la inmigracion que vienen a pagarnos las pensiones, ya tú sabes mi amol.......


----------



## Yomimo (22 Oct 2022)

El viejo se da la vuelta y se pira, debe estar hasta los cojones de ver esto y qué no pase nada...


----------



## cortijero92 (22 Oct 2022)

Dr. Oldman dijo:


> Como para decir que no a un pollon de ese calibre.
> 
> NO HOMO



follanegros


----------



## Cimbrel (22 Oct 2022)

Yo ahí veo:

1-Una Milf resacosa, por la mañana
2-Un negraco que seguramente está hasta la polla de aguantar el flirteo
3-Un grupo de Pacos a los que se la suda
4- Muchos comodines por sortear.


Una cosa os voy a decir, esa tía se ha metido ahí SOLITA, no es una transeunte aleatoria. Esa voz cazallera augura una noche de cigarros y gintonics jijeantes.


----------



## ekOz (22 Oct 2022)

BARRALIBRE DE NAPALM dijo:


> Ja, ja, ja, ja,......
> 
> Como te la juegas Ultrapaco..... Cuenta conmigo si hay que llevarte tabaco al talego



Y una guarrilla si le hace falta también, que coño.


----------



## Julc (22 Oct 2022)

Vaya pinta de cierra bares que tiene la moza.


----------



## Magufillo (22 Oct 2022)

Esos son los efectos secundarios de los pinchazos de la vacuna africana


----------



## Abrojo (22 Oct 2022)

al día siguiente están follando, si les mola ese rollo del mandingo dominante. ¿Acaso véis que grite o pida auxilio? Son juegos de hacerse la difícil, es como ver a una pareja de macacos


----------



## James the rock (22 Oct 2022)

WhyAlwaysMe dijo:


> Que se conocían está claro, no me meto ahí ni con el palo de otro.



Como dices se nota que se conocían, y seguramente también la tipa ha catado su miembro negro con bolillos y el morenito quería darle otra vez carne en barra


----------



## keler (22 Oct 2022)

Yo soy el señor de la nevera portátil que huye del lugar.


----------



## Saco de papas (22 Oct 2022)

Ahora se entiende mejor el video este eh.. jajajaja


----------



## Wojakmanuel (22 Oct 2022)

Ni puta idea tenéis.

Es parte del ritual de cortejo mandinga.


----------



## Magufillo (22 Oct 2022)

Una hermosa esposa toma una polla negra en misionero | xHamster


Watch A Beautiful Wife Takes a Black Cock in Missionary video on xHamster - the ultimate selection of free MILF & New Black hardcore porn tube movies!




es.xhamster.com




Segunda parte


----------



## Adelaido (22 Oct 2022)

Los negros son animales salvajes, ¿cómo cojones le dáis atribución de humanidad a un ser que es idéntico en su naturaleza íntima a un chimpancé, un gorila, un gato, un perro o una rata almizclera?


----------



## wopa (22 Oct 2022)

Ahí la tía tiene para pillar atención integral a la víctima: Piso, paguitas, abogados, psicólogas, asistente social personal, guardaespaldas, beneficios de todo tipo, fiscales, laborales, discapacidad... Hasta la peluquería les pagan en algunas comunidades. 

El video ni lo he visto. Ya me lo imagino. Un oscuro galán cortejando a su manera a una mujer progresista, no?


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (22 Oct 2022)

Ninguna pena, tiene lo que se merece. 
Yo no me metería. 

Por cierto, Almería o Murcia?


----------



## °YoMismo° (22 Oct 2022)

Si yo estuviera ahí no movería un dedo por ayudarla. Grabaría con el móvil la situación y me quedaría a ver cómo acaba por qué soy un poco cotilla. Pero cero ayuda


----------



## Akira. (22 Oct 2022)

La ley de la selva.


----------



## Rose_Seraphim (22 Oct 2022)

Roberto Malone dijo:


> @xicomalo, ah, el amor de vuestros niños.
> 
> Quizás ese ser de luz no ha recibido bien vuestras instrucciones. Se sabe impune, pero no conoce bien los procedimientos.
> 
> Tenéis que esforzaros más si queréis que KALERGI se imponga lo antes posible.



Los extranjeros sólo se van con charos menopáusicas que no pueden parir. Así que el plan Kalergi, en España, no va a funcionar. Aquí somos demasiado tribales, demasiado xenofóbicos y racistas (en el buen sentido) como para permitirlo. 

De hecho, es por eso que TODOS los extranjeros en España se quejan de racismo y xenofobia por parte de los españoles. ¿Y qué otra cosa querían? ¿Lamerles el culo por hacernos DUMPING SALARIAL? Han venido, literalmente, a destruir el país y convertirlo en los estercoleros de los que vienen. Tarados mentales. Que les den.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (22 Oct 2022)

Pues lo creais o no, hemos avanzado muchísimo. Hay 3 TIOS 3 y no mueven un dedo.

Tio 1. El que graba. Lo graba todo porque sabe lo que viene después, pero no se mete porque, sabiéndose blanco, tiene todas las de perder porque ella le metería 127 viogenes y sus nietos saldrían de la cárcel con la condicional.

Tio 2. El que se queda sentado. Ni se inmuta. Sabe que lo del "deber de socorro" solo debe aplicarse cuando ella esté en el suelo con la cabeza abierta. Cualquier cosa que él haga antes será viogen, racismo, sexismo, y hasta antireligioso. Una vez que vea mas de 500cc de sangre de ella en el suelo se levantará, se pondrá a salvo (unos 5-10kms de la escena del crimen), y llamará a la policía.

Tio 3. El que se larga. Feminista hasta la médula, sabe lo que va a pasar y no quiere entrometerse en asuntos de empoderamiento, que seguro que ella sabe defenderse solita. Se va para hacer sus cosas porque esa peli ya le aburre.

Estoy verdaderamente orgulloso de la acción de estos caballeros. Han sabido proteger el feminismo y protegerse a ellos mismos.

Respecto al señor racializado solo puedo opinar que serán sus costumbres, y debo respetarlas.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (22 Oct 2022)

°YoMismo° dijo:


> Si yo estuviera ahí no movería un dedo por ayudarla. Grabaría con el móvil la situación y me quedaría a ver cómo acaba por qué soy un poco cotilla. Pero cero ayuda



Eres un aliade feminista. Si tratas de ayudar serias un puto machista de mierda.


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (22 Oct 2022)

rama_ka dijo:


> Es la tipica pelea de yonkis. Vale que uno casualmente es negro pero son unos yonkis discutiendo de buena mañana.



???

El negro es un jornalero del tomate o algo así. 
La tipa es la puta del pueblo, una de esas rebotada de muchas relaciones que se ha dado al rabo moreno. 
La disputa no es por droga sino por dominación tribal.
Si fuera por droga le estaría pidiendo la droga o el dinero, no hay más.


----------



## gdr100 (22 Oct 2022)

AmericanSamoa dijo:


> En España nunca nadie ayuda a nadie bajo ningún concepto. Esto viene siendo así desde que tengo uso de razón, y rara es la vez que algún español te socorre si tienes un problema.
> 
> Simplemente, lo que cuentas son excusas que usas en 2022 para significarte como un cobarde. Habría que ver qué excusas ponías en 1995, por ejemplo.



Esto lo puse en un hilo parecido. Y dando un enfoque racional, veo que es aplicable al caso y como respuesta; pego:

""Ir de caballero blanco en este país solo tiene dos finales:

A) Que te den de hostias y no te den ni las gracias.

B) Dar las hostias tu y que se desate un infierno judicial sobre ti, pagando de tu patrimonio (o con prisión) el circo. 

Lo de que la agredida se ponga de parte del que la zurra es un clásico.

La única acción razonable en estos casos es mirar para otro lado y largarse como el que no ha visto nada.""""


----------



## ingeniata (22 Oct 2022)

Mujer, porque te juntas con simios subhumanos? que esperabas ?


----------



## Poncho129 (22 Oct 2022)

Khazario dijo:


> En el hilo numerosas mujeres defendiendo al moreno.
> Ejemplo:



Lo cual demuestra lo infantiles y retrasadas que son.
Pues nada, sarna con gusto no pica. Cuando a esa retrasada la viole una piara de simios o de musulmarranos que se joda.


----------



## gpm (22 Oct 2022)

Ella se folla al negro mil veces y yo me meto en la pelea del negro





Jajaja






Por mis cojones


----------



## maxhc (22 Oct 2022)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> Las mujeres suelen ser las que mas tragan con el pensamiento imperante, son mas gregarias.



Si sólo tragaran pensamiento...

Enviado desde mi CPH2145 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## trinidad Santos (22 Oct 2022)

Me la suda a niveles estratosféricos


----------



## Elbrujo (22 Oct 2022)

Eso es violencia machista....


----------



## Poncho129 (22 Oct 2022)

tHE dOG dijo:


> La puta rata nazi gallega que abre el hilo es Manuel alias Vlad que apoya a la URSS que mueve los hilos de los comunistas y socialistas de todo Occidente que promueven el feminismo y la inmigración masiva.
> 
> El imbécil nazi gallego Manuel alias @Vlad_Empalador es tan retrasado que denuncia lo que apoya.
> 
> ...



¿Tú eres tonto? ¿Qué te fumas? 
Al ignore por subnormal.


----------



## nelsoncito (22 Oct 2022)

element dijo:


> La gente mira y no hace nada o se marcha.
> 
> 
> Les inculcaron que si las defendian se convertian en machirulos racistas, ahora ya no quieren hacer nada por ellas.



Y seguís usando el lenguaje de odio de las feminazis. Sois idiotas hasta decir basta.


----------



## ex pepito feliz (22 Oct 2022)

element dijo:


> La gente mira y no hace nada o se marcha.
> 
> 
> Les inculcaron que si las defendian se convertian en machirulos racistas, ahora ya no quieren hacer nada por ellas.



En China no puedes ayudar a un accidentado aunque se este muriendo , ya que si al final acaba jodido pero vivo, te toca a ti apechugar el resto de tu vida con sus gastos.


En España no puedes ayudar a una mujer que esté siendo maltratada ( y menos por un negraco)
Te enfrentas a la furia popular (ya que ellos se quieren con locura, y aquí el que sobra eres tú). Además de dar por hecho que una mujer no se puede defender sola, ya que le asignas en ese momento estatus de inferioridad VS hombre. Además de las consecuencias por ser el maltratador marronido.
Te puede costar la broma la puta ruina por parte de la zorra y su querido Mamadoo


----------



## BART2022 (22 Oct 2022)

Jose dijo:


> Cualquiera se la juega, te pueden caer 2 denuncias en un momento.
> 
> 1) una por micro machismo al negar a la moza la posibilidad de defenderse por sí misma.
> 
> ...



Toda la razon, si Sr


----------



## Mink (22 Oct 2022)

A mi lo que les pase a las que se juntan con negros y esas cosas me la suda bastante la verdad.


----------



## ex pepito feliz (22 Oct 2022)

Por cierto
Hace unos días me tragué una escena bastante subrealista entre un cani tatuado hasta las cejas y con pinta de estar bastante loco. La zorra era igual pero en zorra.
Salgo del estanco y me veo la escena.
Ella dándole con la mano abierta en la cabeza y cara.
El le responde dándole un guantazo bien dado, y cogiéndola del brazo diciéndole que suba al coche.
Al pasar por delante de la escena , se me quedan los dos mirando unos segundos como esperando a ver mi reacción. La cual para su sorpresa fue pasar por delante de ellos y subirme yo al coche primero. Decepción para ellos ?


----------



## Yomimo (22 Oct 2022)

Adelaido dijo:


> Los negros son animales salvajes, ¿cómo cojones le dáis atribución de humanidad a un ser que es idéntico en su naturaleza íntima a un chimpancé, un gorila, un gato, un perro o una rata almizclera?



Tú eres un gilipoyas, posiblemente un muerto de hambre, más feo qué Picio y acomplejao.

No soy rojo, más bien todo lo contrario.


----------



## Rose_Seraphim (22 Oct 2022)

Pajarotto dijo:


> Es un vídeo de mierda que ha creado una polémica de mierda.
> 
> Es obvio que son pareja.
> 
> ...



La tipa no es española es una panchita argentina. Las españolas antes se hacen lesbianas que irse con un no blanco.

Los incels del foro se inventan su realidad pero tu no te quedas corto. Los extranjeros sólo interactúan con otros extranjeros en España. Nosotros vivimos aparte.

En Italia es exactamente igual, al punto en que metieron a todos los extranjeros en el sur del país y los italianos sólo viven en el norte.


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (22 Oct 2022)

Que les den por culo a los dos


----------



## Pajarotto (22 Oct 2022)

Rose_Seraphim dijo:


> . Las españolas antes se hacen lesbianas que irse con un no blanco.



Pero qué dices? tu has salido a la calle? XD

Estoy harto de ver chortis con negracos que les doblan la edad.


----------



## Roberto Malone (22 Oct 2022)

Rose_Seraphim dijo:


> Los extranjeros sólo se van con charos menopáusicas que no pueden parir. Así que el plan Kalergi, en España, no va a funcionar. Aquí somos demasiado tribales, demasiado xenofóbicos y racistas (en el buen sentido) como para permitirlo.
> 
> De hecho, es por eso que TODOS los extranjeros en España se quejan de racismo y xenofobia por parte de los españoles. ¿Y qué otra cosa querían? ¿Lamerles el culo por hacernos DUMPING SALARIAL? Han venido, literalmente, a destruir el país y convertirlo en los estercoleros de los que vienen. Tarados mentales. Que les den.



Ya lleva tiempo la maquinaria propagandística trabajando en ello. De momento el alfismo se lo llevan los del Magreb, pero pronto será como en Fracia/RU respecto al resto de seres de luz.


----------



## Ordel (22 Oct 2022)

Los de atrás me recuerdan a los paisanos del vídeo de los dos ejecutados sentados tomando unas cañas, que los cabrones ni parpadean para no perderselo


----------



## Educo Gratis (22 Oct 2022)

Hay que preguntarle al que graba cuando va a publicar el documental completo, este trailer viendo como se le escapa la presa al depredador me ha dejado con ganas de ver más.


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (22 Oct 2022)

Pajarotto dijo:


> Pero qué dices? tu has salido a la calle? XD
> 
> Estoy harto de ver chortis con negracos que les doblan la edad.



Pero desde Chile o desde Murcia?


----------



## Elblancodelwhatsapp (22 Oct 2022)

Vaya puto ascazo que dan los comentarios del twit,que desgracia tenemos con mayoría de semejante gentuza en el país,me voy a meter yo contra el negro para que me denuncie en el mejor de los casos o me apuñale en el peor,por mis cojones.


----------



## Baltasar G thang (22 Oct 2022)

Ordel dijo:


> Los de atrás me recuerdan a los paisanos del vídeo de los dos ejecutados sentados tomando unas cañas, que los cabrones ni parpadean para no perderselo



hay que disfrutar de todo lo que pasa a tu alrededor en esta matrix atroz y brootal que vivimos y hay que dejar que pazuzu te preñe en nvcleo del alma a pelito
solo asi se alcanza la paz


----------



## Rose_Seraphim (22 Oct 2022)

Pajarotto dijo:


> Pero qué dices? tu has salido a la calle? XD
> 
> Estoy harto de ver chortis con negracos que les doblan la edad.



¿Tú has salido a la calle? Porque eso que dices en este país NO EXISTE. Deja de inventarte cosas y sal de tu doritocueva. Las españolas lesbianas lo son porque les dan asco los hombres no blancos. Y como los blancos no les hacen caso, se van con mujeres.

Repito, esas "chortis" son panchas, no españolas y además son puretas o viejas menopáusicas. Me da igual lo que ponga en su DNI. La española NUNCA SALE de su entorno familiar y de amigos cercanos y no se acerca a extraños ni extranjeros, ni vive en los barrios donde están los extranjeros. Por eso "es imposible ligar con ellas", que es de lo que os quejáis LOS PANCHOS INFILTRADOS EN ESTE FORO. Las panchas son las que se relacionan con extranjeros, porque suelen venirse solas a España. Y como los españoles no se les acercan, pues buscan negros, panchos, asiáticos, moros, etc.

Por cierto, son yonkis de gueto ambos, se nota a leguas. La tipa una pureta cuarentona argentina pasada de coca y el tipo a saber, africano o pancho negro, fijo que es el vendedor y le quiere reclamar algún tipo de pago, ya sea en dinero o en especias. Vamos, 99% segura de que la tipa es la típica pancha prostituta y yonkarra y el tío traficante de drogas. Van perjudicadísimos los dos y eso es un gueto pobre donde la gente trabaja vendiendo droga.



Lorenzo Ramirhez dijo:


> Pero desde Chile o desde Murcia?



Déjalo, es otro pancho frustrado porque no tiene acceso a mujeres blancas en España, como los miles de incels comedoritos panchos del foro.

De verdad que lo siento por vosotros, panchitos del foro, pero si la razón por la que queríais venir a España era casaros con blancas, volveos a vuestra tierra. NI LOCAS las españolas nos casamos con alguien no español o, en su defecto, no blanco. Si es que las panchas os aceptan, que lo dudo, porque ellas son como vosotros, también vienen a la caza del blanco y acaban liadas con negros, como la panchita argentina del vídeo 




latiendo dijo:


> Pero qué poca calle tenéis. Lo que estáis viendo ahí es un "paga la coca, primer aviso" de libro.



Son incels panchos, no saben nada de España  No paran de llorar porque no tienen acceso a blancas y ese es el mayor problema del universo, al parecer. Cuando deberían estar en Sudamérica casados con panchitas y no aquí, o soñando con venirse aquí a destruirnos, igual que han destruido sus propios países.

Ese lugar del vídeo es el típico gueto poblado sólo por extranjeros y 4 yayos que no han podido mudarse, donde se dedican a traficar con droga o a prostituirse.


----------



## DVD1975 (22 Oct 2022)

Mira yo tenía una amiga a se lío con un ghanés.
Se conocieron estudiando.
Pues a los 2 años empieza a salir con ella.
Había algo que me mosqueaba de él pe tenía un hermano y jamás se lo presento?.
Hasta que un día otra amiga le vio en un súper de la otra punta de Madrid con una negra y su hijo.
Esta chica se lo dijo la novia decía que si era mi mentira que si era un error etc 
Se lo dijo al negro y resulta que estaba casado estuvo con ella estando su mujer embarazada y la conto la milonga que se estaba separando y que seguía casado por ayudas.
Mi amiga le mando a la mierda.
Pues luego se enteró que el tipo lo que buscaba era blancas bien situadas economicamente para vivir de ellas a una la hizo un hijo estando casado y la blanca de 30 años con dinero pagaba todo.
Mi amiga tenía piso heredado y era funci.


----------



## Murnau (22 Oct 2022)

Te metes en el Twitter ese y te da diarrea.


----------



## Vlad_Empalador (22 Oct 2022)

DVD1975 dijo:


> Mira yo tenía una amiga a se lío con un ghanés.
> Se conocieron estudiando.
> Pues a los 2 años empieza a salir con ella.
> Había algo que me mosqueaba de él pe tenía un hermano y jamás se lo presento?.
> ...



Chica tienes que escribir un libro un día 


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Intuitiva Feladora (22 Oct 2022)

ULTRAPACO dijo:


> Me encanta el salmones sentado mirando



Es lo mejor del vídeo, se despide del otro como diciendo "en fin, que disfrute lo votado".


----------



## eL PERRO (22 Oct 2022)

Esto se arregla poniendo al negro de VICEPRESIDENTE


----------



## DVD1975 (22 Oct 2022)

Vlad_Empalador dijo:


> Chica tienes que escribir un libro un día
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk



Es mi toque personal vlad.
Parece que no me conoces.


----------



## Play_91 (22 Oct 2022)

Es que los negros no cuentan, será que como son negros no se pueden distinguir y la policía pasa.


----------



## 917 (22 Oct 2022)

Yo creo que es violencia claramente, ya que al final le arranca la ropa.

Pero intervenir es jugársela. Mejor llamar a la Policía.


----------



## Murnau (22 Oct 2022)

ikifenix dijo:


> Lo que me cabrea de verdad es la cantidad de gente diciendo "y los de atras? y el que graba? por qué no la ayudan?". O sea, un negro se pone a tirar de una tipa y la gente se queja del que no ayuda, no del negro.



Entrar ahí a "leer" es derroerte las neuronas.


----------



## Alicantropo (22 Oct 2022)

Lo mejor. Llama a la poli y adiós muy buenas.


----------



## Euron G. (22 Oct 2022)

Que se jodan!!

Ayer vi a un ser de luz aparcando justo delante de mi portal. Tenía dos espacios la tía. Y nada, embolicándose y subiendo la rueda trasera a la acera, calando el coche en cada vez que lo intentaba. Por un momento pensé "Pobre imbécil, voy a darle un par de indicaciones desde fuera para que aparque bien". Inmediatamente mi cerebro pulsó el interruptor y en vez de eso me subí a casa tranquilamente, me asomé a la ventana y allí seguía, intentando meter su 307 diesel en un hueco de 10m.

¿No querían independencia, empoderamiento, individualismo, feminismo, igualdad?

¡Pues aparca tú solita y aprendes, y si no a pedir ayuda al Ministerror de la Montero!


----------



## Murnau (22 Oct 2022)

°YoMismo° dijo:


> Si yo estuviera ahí no movería un dedo por ayudarla. Grabaría con el móvil la situación y me quedaría a ver cómo acaba por qué soy un poco cotilla. Pero cero ayuda



Yo ni grabo ni me quedo, porque así es como sales en los comentarios que hacen los subnormales después.


----------



## Murnau (22 Oct 2022)

Alicantropo dijo:


> Lo mejor. Llama a la poli y adiós muy buenas.



Tampoco, policía, negro, y tia yonki están todos en la misma nómina.


----------



## Murnau (22 Oct 2022)

Poncho129 dijo:


> Lo cual demuestra lo infantiles y retrasadas que son.
> Pues nada, sarna con gusto no pica. Cuando a esa retrasada la viole una piara de simios o de musulmarranos que se joda.



Es que solo hay que ver la foto que tiene. No solo eso, pero lo sumas al comentario que hace y es suficiente.


----------



## Arquíloco (22 Oct 2022)

Os cuento una breve historia que sugeriría que en este tipo de casos, el pasotismo manda.

Tengo un colega español que no tolera que abusen de una mujer. Llámese noble, caballeresco, correcto. Hace muchos años, cuando vivía en Ecuador, vio como un tipo estaba agrediendo a la que pronto descubriría que era su esposa. La tenía cogida de los pelos, no sé su hubo alguna bofetada, en fin. La cosa estaba tensa. Se interpuso, mediaron palabras, la tipa se puso del lado de su esposo y le dijo a mi colega: (tono pancho) "Vea, pues, marido es, marido pega, pues le, es que es así pues, señor, marido es, marido pega pues."


----------



## rama_ka (22 Oct 2022)

Hippiedeplaya dijo:


> ???
> 
> El negro es un jornalero del tomate o algo así.
> La tipa es la puta del pueblo, una de esas rebotada de muchas relaciones que se ha dado al rabo moreno.
> ...



Bueno, ésa es la película que te has montado y te respeto y deseo suerte con la financiación y la producción. Lo que yo veo es lo que he visto muchas mañanas y son dos yonkis discutiendo por cualquier razón tras una noche de drogas cortadas a mala hostia. Que uno es negro y además jornalero y la otra es mujer y además prostituta pues probablemente sí y enriquece tu guión, ya te digo.


----------



## mxmanu (22 Oct 2022)

Nada nada, eso se arregla dándole una paguita y poniéndole un piso... oh wait!! 

Que disfrute el empoderamiento


----------



## K... (22 Oct 2022)

No juguemos tan pronto....


----------



## Murnau (22 Oct 2022)

ex pepito feliz dijo:


> Por cierto
> Hace unos días me tragué una escena bastante subrealista entre un cani tatuado hasta las cejas y con pinta de estar bastante loco. La zorra era igual pero en zorra.
> Salgo del estanco y me veo la escena.
> Ella dándole con la mano abierta en la cabeza y cara.
> ...



Ah seguro, los dos esperaban sacar algo del que pase, no te quepa duda. Hiciste una buena jugada. Eso sí, confianza ninguna, la mano al bolsillo que no falte, que puedes tener que defenderte igualmente. Y recuerda, aunque te amenacen ambos, 99% de atención en el cani, una tia no es nada salvo en negroflix. Lo mismo si son dos canis y dos zorras, etc.


----------



## Murnau (22 Oct 2022)

cortatijeras dijo:


> A mí un conocido me contó hace poco que un pavo de unos 60 le estaba reventando la cara a una pava que ya tenía toda la cara bañada en sangre, llamó a la poli y la pava le dijo al poli que no lo quería denunciar, que era el hombre de su vida



60? Pava? Eso no era pava, era gallina vieja.


----------



## Diomedes Tidida (22 Oct 2022)

ULTRAPACO dijo:


> Me encanta el salmones sentado mirando



Se te agradece la labor que haces en ese pozo infecto. Gracias ultrapaco.


----------



## Rose_Seraphim (22 Oct 2022)

rama_ka dijo:


> Bueno, ésa es la película que te has montado y te respeto y deseo suerte con la financiación y la producción. Lo que yo veo es lo que he visto muchas mañanas y son dos yonkis discutiendo por cualquier razón tras una noche de drogas cortadas a mala hostia. Que uno es negro y además jornalero y la otra es mujer y además prostituta pues probablemente sí y enriquece tu guión, ya te digo.



Déjalo, es otro incel pancho montándose sus películas, frustrado porque no puede tener acceso a una blanca. Ya sea porque vive en América Letrina o porque se ha visto abocado a convivir con extranjeros no blancos como él 24/7. 

Se ve que incluso una pancha argentina, menopáusica y yonki le vale  Ni siquiera sabe identificar a dos yonkis peleándose porque nunca sale de su doritocueva.


----------



## Apocalipsis existencial (22 Oct 2022)

Ojalá la hubiese violado en la calle


----------



## Avila256 (22 Oct 2022)

Vlad_Empalador dijo:


>



Si sale, no pondrán el video y tan solo dirán " hombre que intenta secuestrar a mujer a pleno día".

En su pueblo será algo normal, llevarse a una mujer para violarla.

Aquí se a encontrado " sensación de inmunidad " para elegir el produto y violarla.

Disfrutad lo importado por " solaridad".


----------



## Gorrión (22 Oct 2022)

¿Estáis seguros que es una chica? Parece mas bien un travelario.


----------



## Diomedes Tidida (22 Oct 2022)

Apocalipsis existencial dijo:


> Ojalá la hubiese violado en la calle



Pues pareciera que no le hubiera importado mucho la presencia de más gente la verdad. No quiero saber cómo debe ser el día a día en el lugar de Mordor de donde proviene ese orco.


----------



## Vctrlnz (22 Oct 2022)

Las putas mujeras españordas votan rojo para follar con moronegros.

Me alegro de todo lo malo que les pase.

Espero que la próxima vez el negro la viole y apalice hasta matarla.


----------



## CANCERVERO (22 Oct 2022)

Aviso a navegantes: Llamar a la policia para cualquier cosa, no es gratis, Os cobran por ello. Que llamen las pelofrito si son ellas las perjudicadas. Cualquier cosa que presuntamente pueda llevar coño, me abstendré de halludarla, sus problemas, son sus problemas.


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (22 Oct 2022)

y los caballeros del fondo viendo el espectáculo

sin mover un dedo, y uno de ellos pirándose

en fin jaja.


----------



## Avila256 (22 Oct 2022)




----------



## CANCERVERO (22 Oct 2022)

Vctrlnz dijo:


> Las putas mujeras españordas votan rojo para follar con moronegros.
> 
> Me alegro de todo lo malo que les pase.
> 
> Espero que la próxima vez el negro la viole y apalice hasta matarla.



Si la mata, nos perjudica a todOs. Esa gentuza no cuenta en las estadisticas, serán aplicadas a los blanquitos.


----------



## JuanJoseRuiz (22 Oct 2022)

tiene pinta de un rollo de drogas , esa tipa tiene pinta de yonki ,,


----------



## EL BRAYAN (22 Oct 2022)

Vlad_Empalador dijo:


>



Simios haciendo cosas de simios. Parte de la culpa la tiene ella, por andar con salvajes.


----------



## xagt (22 Oct 2022)

La cuestión es si el amigo tribal tiene o ha dejado allá familia en el secarral africano. Que estos les va la poligamia. Jajajaja Jajajaja


----------



## Floky (22 Oct 2022)

Si estoy delante al Mamadu le doy una somanta de hostias que esta meando sangre un mes.


----------



## Arthur69 (22 Oct 2022)

Vlad_Empalador dijo:


>



Hay atmósfera de que estos ya habían folgado en otras ocasiones.


----------



## HOLAQUETAL (22 Oct 2022)

De ahi sales denunciado


----------



## Alatristeando (22 Oct 2022)

Vlad_Empalador dijo:


>



El tal Ángel se está jugando que le hagan un Doctor Neira. Para intervenir en ese tipo de acciones está la policía, no el que graba que no tiene por qué tener la preparación suficiente para intervenir con éxito.


----------



## 917 (22 Oct 2022)

Euron G. dijo:


> Que se jodan!!
> 
> Ayer vi a un ser de luz aparcando justo delante de mi portal. Tenía dos espacios la tía. Y nada, embolicándose y subiendo la rueda trasera a la acera, calando el coche en cada vez que lo intentaba. Por un momento pensé "Pobre imbécil, voy a darle un par de indicaciones desde fuera para que aparque bien". Inmediatamente mi cerebro pulsó el interruptor y en vez de eso me subí a casa tranquilamente, me asomé a la ventana y allí seguía, intentando meter su 307 diesel en un hueco de 10m.
> 
> ...



Este Foro se ha llenado de frustrados.


----------



## 917 (22 Oct 2022)

HOLAQUETAL dijo:


> De ahi sales denunciado



¿En razón de qué?


----------



## MAESE PELMA (22 Oct 2022)

no sé quién me da más asco si el negro o la follanegros


----------



## 917 (22 Oct 2022)

cortatijeras dijo:


> A mí un conocido me contó hace poco que un pavo de unos 60 le estaba reventando la cara a una pava que ya tenía toda la cara bañada en sangre, llamó a la poli y la pava le dijo al poli que no lo quería denunciar, que era el hombre de su vida



Para eso existe la Viogen, porque la posición del hombre es superior.


----------



## HOLAQUETAL (22 Oct 2022)

917 dijo:


> ¿En razón de qué?



De razista como mínimo


----------



## 917 (22 Oct 2022)

HOLAQUETAL dijo:


> De razista como mínimo



Oye, es un video y está muy claro. Es un acoso clarísimo.


----------



## Alatristeando (22 Oct 2022)

VOX o DERROICIÓN dijo:


> y los caballeros del fondo viendo el espectáculo
> 
> sin mover un dedo, y uno de ellos pirándose
> 
> en fin jaja.



Es normal que no intervengan. Aquel abuelete que se defendió de un hondureño que asaltó su vivienda motosierra en mano, creo que se pasó 7 meses en la trena.


----------



## HOLAQUETAL (22 Oct 2022)

917 dijo:


> Oye, es un video y está muy claro. Es un acoso clarísimo.



No puedes cohartar la libertad y costumbres de un pobre y desvalido nuevoespañol.


----------



## 917 (22 Oct 2022)

HOLAQUETAL dijo:


> No puedes cohartar la libertad y costumbres de un pobre y desvalido nuevoespañol.



No digas tonterías.
La violencia sobre una mujer no es para hacer bromitas.


----------



## Jonny Favourite (22 Oct 2022)

Pero...Al final ¿Se casan o no se casan?


----------



## asiqué (22 Oct 2022)

Jose dijo:


> Cualquiera se la juega, te pueden caer 2 denuncias en un momento.
> 
> 1) una por micro machismo al negar a la moza la posibilidad de defenderse por sí misma.
> 
> ...



+ luego vas al trullo y una docena de negrocs te viola a ti 3 veces al dia,

y 3 x 12 = 36


----------



## Coherente GT5 (22 Oct 2022)

No entendéis nada, MACACOS. Ella, como buena mujer, MIENTE descaradamente a cada paso y el nigga lo sabe perfectamente. Y como no tiene miedo a comportarse como lo que es, UN MACHO, repite y repite la humillación hacia la hembra, porque es lo que ella desea con todo su alma, ante la mirada estupefacta de esos 2 pacos tironucables, los cuales no entienden nada y morirán sin saber cómo se comportan las mujeres.


----------



## CANCERVERO (22 Oct 2022)

burbucoches dijo:


> Al final selafo



Siiiip. Pero no huvo boda.


----------



## Otrasvidas (22 Oct 2022)

Hay que actuar exactamente como hacen los 2 tipos que están al lado.


----------



## ueee3 (22 Oct 2022)

Floky dijo:


> Si estoy delante al Mamadu le doy una somanta de hostias que esta meando sangre un mes.



Ya salió el tontaco del White Knight.

Una cosa es si la mujer pide ayuda, grita, o cuando menos ves que está sufriendo daño físico, pero si no, ¿qué cojones haces metiéndote en una relación entre dos adultos?


----------



## magnificent (22 Oct 2022)

Espartano27 dijo:


> Los pacos que miran sin hacer nada pasan del tema y no se la van a jugar por una españorda que probablemente estuviera jijeando con ese negro sino es que se lo haya follado.



Ndongo ya se la ha follado varias veces, lo que pasa que hoy Charo no quería que tenía el chocho escocido de tanto trabuco 

Lo mejor los dos paletas del fondo, uno no hace nada y el otro directamente se pira del lugar no cosa le caiga omisión de socorro jajajajaja


----------



## ueee3 (22 Oct 2022)

Coherente GT5 dijo:


> No entendéis nada, MACACOS. Ella, como buena mujer, MIENTE descaradamente a cada paso y el nigga lo sabe perfectamente. Y como no tiene miedo a comportarse como lo que es, UN MACHO, repite y repite la humillación hacia la hembra, porque es lo que ella desea con todo su alma, ante la mirada estupefacta de esos 2 pacos tironucables, los cuales no entienden nada y morirán sin saber cómo se comportan las mujeres.



Ciertamente ese comportamiento es el que tienen muchos chavales con las chavalas. Y la verdad no me importaría si fuera la poli contra ellos. El problema es que si la mujer no escala el problema, nunca sabes si es consentido de verdad o no.


----------



## magnificent (22 Oct 2022)

Floky dijo:


> Si estoy delante al Mamadu le doy una somanta de hostias que esta meando sangre un mes.



Mamadu te pega una somanta de ostias a ti y seguramente vayas a la cárcel por racista


----------



## Dolce (22 Oct 2022)

Su lengua decía no, pero sus labios decían SÍ (mayores y menores).
Mamadou conoce a las mujeres, entiende perfectamente su doble lenguaje.


----------



## Al-paquia (22 Oct 2022)

ueee3 dijo:


> Ya salió el tontaco del White Knight.
> 
> Una cosa es si la mujer pide ayuda, grita, o cuando menos ves que está sufriendo daño físico, pero si no, ¿qué cojones haces metiéndote en una relación entre dos adultos?



Adultos!!!!


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (22 Oct 2022)

El negro no pone mucho ímpetu en llevársela, para mí que estaba haciéndolo por cumplir.


----------



## remerus (22 Oct 2022)

Si es negrito ha prescrito.


----------



## Alan__ (22 Oct 2022)

No hay segunda parte?


----------



## ueee3 (22 Oct 2022)

Igualdad 7-2521 dijo:


> El negro no pone mucho ímpetu en llevársela, para mí que estaba haciéndolo por cumplir.



Ciertamente. Más ímpetú ponía Carlos con Fayna en GH, hasta medio agrediéndola (recuerdo algo como que le ponía su cara contra un colchón), y aún lo defendíamos y todo. Recordemos esa bonita relación y gran personaje, que, y lo digo sin ironía, fue expulsado injustamente porque Fayna lo defendió:


----------



## ueee3 (22 Oct 2022)

Al-paquia dijo:


> Adultos!!!!



Pero qué tonto eres.


----------



## Diomedes Tidida (22 Oct 2022)

Alan__ dijo:


> No hay segunda parte?



Sí, pero es de pago en el onlyfans de ella.


----------



## 시켈 ! (22 Oct 2022)

Esto tampoco lo verás en los medios ni denunciado por las ONG antiracismo ni las feminista:


----------



## NXT (22 Oct 2022)

917 dijo:


> No digas tonterías.
> La violencia sobre una mujer no es para hacer bromitas.



Menos mal que estás tú aquí para poner límites al humor


----------



## Palimpsesto. (22 Oct 2022)

Qué pinta ella hablando con un negro?
Parece que se conocían.


----------



## Palimpsesto. (22 Oct 2022)

Chocochomocho dijo:


> No podía faltar el boomers perro apaleado dándoselas aún de caballero novelesco. Con peña así estamos condenados.



Corrieron DETRAS de los grises


----------



## Eigentum (22 Oct 2022)

Eso le pasa por juntarse con negros, no hay más, a ninguna mujer de mi familia le pasa tal cosa porque básicamente no se ajuntan con ilegales que llegan en una patera o saltan vallas empleando todo tipo de violencia contra los guardias.


----------



## César92 (22 Oct 2022)

Y porque había uno grabando... Ahora imaginad que no hay nadie grabando.


----------



## B. Golani (22 Oct 2022)

como ronea , como ronea , veras el negro cuando la vea.


----------



## lacg9 (22 Oct 2022)

Cobrizos (Perú, Chile, Bolivia, Argentina) = basura, calles llenas de mierda, olores desagradables, hablar despacito 
Negroides (africanos, colombianos, Venezolanos , cubanos, Dominicanos) = asesinatos, machetazos, cuchilladas, drogas, prostitutas, pandillas

Pero los cobrizos somos el problema


----------



## Lobo macho (22 Oct 2022)

¿LLamar a la poli?
¿Para qué?
Las mujeres son ahora muy feministas, empoderadas, autosuficientes y multiculturales, no necesitan a un hombre blanco para nada.


----------



## César92 (22 Oct 2022)

Por cierto, ese sitio parece África, con los edificios hechos mierda, cero mantenimiento, con intentos de rapto y violación en mitad de la calle con la indiferencia de la sociedad.

Supongo que esto es lo que querían los españoles.


----------



## NXT (22 Oct 2022)

EL BRAYAN dijo:


> Simios haciendo cosas de simios. Parte de la culpa la tiene ella, por andar con salvajes.



¿Culpa por qué? ¿por caminar por la vía pública?


----------



## M.Karl (22 Oct 2022)

Que les jodan a ambos.


----------



## Lumpen (22 Oct 2022)

Poco me parece, por follanegros.


----------



## Tblls (22 Oct 2022)

Esos se conocían de antes


----------



## César92 (22 Oct 2022)

Khazario dijo:


> En el hilo numerosas mujeres defendiendo al moreno.
> Ejemplo:



Esto y más es lo que se tendría que hacer con esas mujeres. Sería lo más democrático del mundo, yo añadiría un cutter oxidado para hacerlo aún más divertido.


----------



## Señor X (22 Oct 2022)

Pajarotto dijo:


> Pero qué dices? tu has salido a la calle? XD
> 
> Estoy harto de ver chortis con negracos que les doblan la edad.



Dejame que adivine. El negro menudea verdad? entonces ella no es chorti, es una yonki, y el no es negro, es un camello. Se hizo con el negocio que hace años llevaban otros. 

Mismo perro, distinto collar.


----------



## EL BRAYAN (22 Oct 2022)

NXT dijo:


> ¿Culpa por qué? ¿por caminar por la vía pública?



…parece que le conoce…


----------



## César92 (22 Oct 2022)

estupeharto dijo:


> Cada uno que tome sus medidas y se autodefienda (a muerte) cuando llegue el momento. Al resto, que le pidan explicaciones a los responsables.



Gente de mi entorno ya se está sacando licencias de armas y adquiriendo por otras vías herramientas de defensa en el mercado "alternativo".

Imagino que esto no será algo exclusivo de mi entorno, la gente está viendo el mastodonte en el salón pero no pueden decir ni quejarse, porque sería fascismo y te podría caer una multa por las mierdas del odio.


----------



## AbrilSinFlores (22 Oct 2022)

Yo ya me encontré bastantes situaciones parecidas y peores, a las tías les gusta la marcha, tías guapas, con cuerpazos se van con escoria, pues lo que tienes.

Son tías que podían pillar a cualquier tonto con dinero y vivir de puta madre, y eligen esto porque les va la marcha, luego lloran y van de víctimas.

Contra la estupidez no se puede luchar, eso quieren eso tienen.


----------



## César92 (22 Oct 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> Por cierto vaya estampa tercermundista, la tipica calle paco de spain con fincas de los años 40 sin rehabilitar, con cableado eléctrico y telefónico por fuera , gente sentada en la calle, calles sin asfaltar desde 1980... negros con testo yendo detrás de las españolas con el nardo tieso...
> 
> si me dices que eso es Cuba me lo creo...




Brutal, pienso igual. Estamos convirtiendo España en Cuba 2.0 y la gente ni se empana.

Y será por dinero para arreglar las calles...


----------



## jorggebe (22 Oct 2022)

Vlad_Empalador dijo:


>




Menuda cerda, se queja haciendo uptalking..


----------



## Otrasvidas (22 Oct 2022)

El moreno tenía ganas de follar y no acepta un no por respuesta. La culpa es del hombre blanco una vez más. ¡Cuándo no!


----------



## Big_Lanister (22 Oct 2022)

Espartano27 dijo:


> Irena Montera approved




que hijo puta, acabo de entrar al hilo, y es la primera respuesta que se me vino a la cabeza. Vaa te dejo el thanks, has llegado primero.


----------



## Al-paquia (22 Oct 2022)

ueee3 dijo:


> Pero qué tonto eres.



No proyectes.


----------



## César92 (22 Oct 2022)

ikifenix dijo:


> Lo que me cabrea de verdad es la cantidad de gente diciendo "y los de atras? y el que graba? por qué no la ayudan?". O sea, un negro se pone a tirar de una tipa y la gente se queja del que no ayuda, no del negro.



Así estamos, en uno de los periodos más anormales de la historia. Y lo peor es que siguen pidiendo más pagapensiones.


----------



## Itanimulli (22 Oct 2022)

La enmurada pone el piso esquilmao a José María y mamadou pone la herramienta reglamentaria. No veo ningún problema


----------



## ueee3 (22 Oct 2022)

Al-paquia dijo:


> No proyectes.



Has sido tú quien ha proyectado, negando que fueran adultos los otros, y trayendo un anuncio en el que salen negros sin venir a cuento, subnormal.

Primero te muestras como lo que eres y luego tratas de esconderlo. Pero qué tonto eres.


----------



## Visilleras (22 Oct 2022)

Faltan el resto de partes del vídeo.

Y también faltan más detalles sobre el lugar


----------



## Al-paquia (22 Oct 2022)

ueee3 dijo:


> Has sido tú quien ha proyectado, negando que fueran adultos los otros, y trayendo un anuncio en el que salen negros sin venir a cuento, subnormal.
> 
> Primero te muestras como lo que eres y luego tratas de esconderlo. Pero qué tonto eres.



Se te nota escocido, qué te pasa? Culunguele?


----------



## gilu (22 Oct 2022)

"Burn the coal, pay the toll"


----------



## NXT (22 Oct 2022)

EL BRAYAN dijo:


> …parece que le conoce…



Perdona, pensaba que citaste este otro vídeo más arriba:


Avila256 dijo:


>



Respecto al vídeo del OP, pues sí parece que se conocían de antes, pero por lo poco que sabemos podría ser la primera vez que sufre maltrato del negro. Si suponemos que ya conocía al tipo de antes y tolera de él ese tipo de conducta, entonces sí sería en parte responsable por aguantarlo, suponiendo que ella no tuviera algún tipo de discapacidad psíquica. Pero por otra parte convendría aclarar que el único culpable es el que agrede.


----------



## Hamazo (22 Oct 2022)

No me he leído el hilo entero. Pero los comentarios son zascas a todos los gilipollas progres. Es brutal en especial los tíos sobre el porque no ayudan a las tías.

Menudo se viene macho.


----------



## Jevitronka (22 Oct 2022)

La tía tiene pinta de yonki de tercera. Esos ya se conocían y seguramente sean pareja. Lo que no quita que me den ganas de.pegar un tiro en la sien al mandingo


----------



## BogadeAriete (22 Oct 2022)

Que llame a las aliades del Ministerio, TDSPTS,


----------



## Aeneas (22 Oct 2022)

Eso tiene pinta de ser las 200 viviendas de Roquetas y viendo a la tía esa es una puta y yonki nada raro en ese barrio.


----------



## Maestro Panda (22 Oct 2022)

Que actúen los caballeros, que para eso cobran.


----------



## SexyVIcky (22 Oct 2022)

Más bien parece que le está intentando robar algo?


----------



## Floky (22 Oct 2022)

magnificent dijo:


> Mamadu te pega una somanta de ostias a ti y seguramente vayas a la cárcel por racista



Si es tu opinión ya me imagino la mierda de tío que estás hecho...jo jo jo , ese negro asqueroso con la mano vuelta le arranco los dientes soplapoyas


----------



## 시켈 ! (22 Oct 2022)

Eso mismo protagonizado por un "cayetano" saldría en todos los telediarios y el ministerio que igual da pediría más dinero para hacer más campañas del "NO ES NO" , etc...
De paso culparían a VOX porque al "negar" la violencia de género incitan al odio, bla, bla...


----------



## Floky (22 Oct 2022)

ueee3 dijo:


> Ya salió el tontaco del White Knight.
> 
> Una cosa es si la mujer pide ayuda, grita, o cuando menos ves que está sufriendo daño físico, pero si no, ¿qué cojones haces metiéndote en una relación entre dos adultos?



Tendría que ser tu hija....pero es poco probable pq en este foro abundan los perdedores.


----------



## César92 (22 Oct 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Pues lo creais o no, hemos avanzado muchísimo. Hay 3 TIOS 3 y no mueven un dedo.
> 
> Tio 1. El que graba. Lo graba todo porque sabe lo que viene después, pero no se mete porque, sabiéndose blanco, tiene todas las de perder porque ella le metería 127 viogenes y sus nietos saldrían de la cárcel con la condicional.
> 
> ...








La sociedad está disfrutando de lo votado.


----------



## César92 (22 Oct 2022)

gdr100 dijo:


> Esto lo puse en un hilo parecido. Y dando un enfoque racional, veo que es aplicable al caso y como respuesta; pego:
> 
> ""Ir de caballero blanco en este país solo tiene dos finales:
> 
> ...



O coger palomitas y disfrutar del espectáculo multicultural.


----------



## 917 (22 Oct 2022)

rama_ka dijo:


> Bueno, ésa es la película que te has montado y te respeto y deseo suerte con la financiación y la producción. Lo que yo veo es lo que he visto muchas mañanas y son dos yonkis discutiendo por cualquier razón tras una noche de drogas cortadas a mala hostia. Que uno es negro y además jornalero y la otra es mujer y además prostituta pues probablemente sí y enriquece tu guión, ya te digo.



"Almería bajos fondos"... se podría llamar.


----------



## 917 (22 Oct 2022)

NXT dijo:


> Menos mal que estás tú aquí para poner límites al humor



Uno hace lo que puede...


----------



## César92 (22 Oct 2022)

Alicantropo dijo:


> Lo mejor. Llama a la poli y adiós muy buenas.



Ni eso, jamás hagas algo así. Porque vendrá la policía, te pondrá frente al agresor y te dirá, delante de él, si quieres denunciar. 

Lo mejor es dejar que la naturaleza siga su curso.


----------



## ueee3 (22 Oct 2022)

Al-paquia dijo:


> Se te nota escocido, qué te pasa? Culunguele?



Escocido estás tú. Yo sólo te digo lo que hay y no haces más que confirmar mis palabras. Pero qué tonto eres.


----------



## ueee3 (22 Oct 2022)

Esto es similar, y los foreros loan a Julio, mientras aquí muchos echando mierda y bilis contra el africano, que bien o mal, no ha hecho algo tan distinto a lo de Julio:





__





Julio Iglesias haciendo lo que quiere con la entrevistadora MILF de televisión Argentina Susana Gimenez (vídeo)







www.burbuja.info





De hecho lo del negro parece más tolerable: probablemente sean pareja, y no está la chica trabajando y siendo observada por miles de personas. Ah y el africano no la besa a la fuerza, lo cual podría considerarse agresión sexual. Julio podría argumentarse que sí.


----------



## jefe de la oposición (22 Oct 2022)

César92 dijo:


> *Gente de mi entorno ya se está sacando licencias de armas y adquiriendo por otras vías herramientas de defensa en el mercado "alternativo".*
> 
> Imagino que esto no será algo exclusivo de mi entorno, la gente está viendo el mastodonte en el salón pero no pueden decir ni quejarse, porque sería fascismo y te podría caer una multa por las mierdas del odio.



los clásicos que se compran la extensible por internet, la sacan a la primera de cambio y se la acaban rompiendo en su propia cabeza

para manejar armas hay que estar muy habituado a su uso y tener 0 escrúpulos


----------



## César92 (22 Oct 2022)

jefe de la oposición dijo:


> los clásicos que se compran la extensible por internet, la sacan a la primera de cambio y se la acaban rompiendo en su propia cabeza
> 
> para manejar armas hay que estar muy habituado a su uso y tener 0 escrúpulos



No me refiero a una extensible de mierda.


----------



## Enrique Bunbury (22 Oct 2022)

Pero que ascazo las putas progres estas, se merecen que las corten la cabeza.


----------



## Aeneas (22 Oct 2022)

Por cierto. Eso son las 200 viviendas de Roquetas. Visto así no lo reconocía. Curiosamente voy a una calle paralela a comprar tabaco de vez en cuando. Además las aceras de Roquetas tienen esa forma que no he visto en otros pueblos.

Os dejo un video de ese barrio durante en confinamiento que además es algo nutritivo


----------



## jefe de la oposición (22 Oct 2022)

César92 dijo:


> No me refiero a una extensible de mierda.



si vamos, Kalashnikovs de contrabando compradas a pescadores que faenan en Mauritania


----------



## Mol34 (22 Oct 2022)

Si la tia vota al Psoe, no es delito. Se llama Karma. Y creo que es así, porque si no ni hablaría con él.


----------



## MC33 (22 Oct 2022)

Ella simple te quería vivir su propia película de Netflix


----------



## César92 (22 Oct 2022)

jefe de la oposición dijo:


> si vamos, Kalashnikovs de contrabando compradas a pescadores que faenan en Mauritania



No hace mucho me ofrecieron una USP mangada a no sé quién, por ejemplo. Ahora móntate la película que quieras.

Sinceramente paso de tener algo así y paso de poner pruebas y tal. 

Si crees que faltan aliens, añádelos tú mismo.


----------



## BogadeAriete (22 Oct 2022)

Floky dijo:


> Tendría que ser tu hija....pero es poco probable pq en este foro abundan los perdedores.



Poco te ha jodido la vida y las mujeres para ir de White knight. Veo una puerca y un negro ambos escoria, lo malo es si el moreno la preña el núcleo y trae más desechos genéticos al mundo para marrón izar aún más el país. 
No es tu hija, no te hagas el héroe.


----------



## clérigo lonchafinista (22 Oct 2022)

Elle no pide ayuda ni auxilio .
Ergo no meterse.


----------



## jefe de la oposición (22 Oct 2022)

César92 dijo:


> No hace mucho me ofrecieron una USP mangada a no sé quién, por ejemplo. Ahora móntate la película que quieras.
> 
> Sinceramente paso de tener algo así y paso de poner pruebas y tal.
> 
> Si crees que faltan aliens, añádelos tú mismo.



Me ofrecieron un arma de estraperlo... 

El tiempo pasa, las pajas mentales perduran


----------



## César92 (22 Oct 2022)

jefe de la oposición dijo:


> Me ofrecieron un arma de estraperlo...
> 
> El tiempo pasa, las pajas mentales perduran



Me parece fantástico.


----------



## Ramius (22 Oct 2022)

Vlad_Empalador dijo:


>



Calientapollas al que el negro se le complica. 

Denuncia bigenero ya!


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (22 Oct 2022)

Es un asunto dificile, uno no sabe si ponerse del lado de la mujer porque es mujer o del lado del negro porque es negro


----------



## Al-paquia (22 Oct 2022)

ueee3 dijo:


> Escocido estás tú. Yo sólo te digo lo que hay y no haces más que confirmar mis palabras. Pero qué tonto eres.



Sigo pensando que estas muy escocido, se nota que estas bastante amargado. Conocí a un mongolo que decía siempre eso de „que tonto eres“ a todo el mundo, acabó ahorcándose. Venga ánimo, cada día estas un poquito mas cerca de darte cuenta.


----------



## clérigo lonchafinista (23 Oct 2022)

DVD1975 dijo:


> Mira yo tenía una amiga a se lío con un ghanés.
> Se conocieron estudiando.
> Pues a los 2 años empieza a salir con ella.
> Había algo que me mosqueaba de él pe tenía un hermano y jamás se lo presento?.
> ...



Joder .
Lo tenía todo.
Funci.
Seguro que charo. 
Seguro que proinmi.
Y aun encima dejándose penetrar el núcleo por ariete negro....


----------



## TiendaBlizzard (23 Oct 2022)

Veinte páginas de ratas subnormales superemocionaditas porque están haciendo grupo cobardemente para repetir las tres mierdas inservibles, además por la misma cobardía y emocioncita votan, y si votan votan a favor de todo lo que se quejan.

Luego en twitter y en foros de tías vuestras opiniones no existen. En el mundo real todos opinan al revés que vosotros porque entre todos no reunís medio cojoncito para ir donde en vez de doscientas ratas a favor (inútil) vais a tener doscientas en contra (útil).


----------



## Rose_Seraphim (23 Oct 2022)

Alatristeando dijo:


> Es normal que no intervengan. Aquel abuelete que se defendió de un hondureño que asaltó su vivienda motosierra en mano, creo que se pasó 7 meses en la trena.



Era etniano el de la motosierra.


----------



## Adelaido (23 Oct 2022)

Vctrlnz dijo:


> Las putas mujeras españordas votan rojo para follar con moronegros.
> 
> Me alegro de todo lo malo que les pase.
> 
> Espero que la próxima vez el negro la viole y apalice hasta matarla.



Troll aliade. Sigues las directrices de todos los Trolls aliades. Hablar de cualquier cosa menos de los 100 millones de abortos bianuales tan solo en EE.UU, de la perdida de derechos y libertades del varón, la victimización y endiosamiento de las mujeres por los medios comunistas, y en general por ser un maldito aliade repelente para ellas que odia y traiciona a su propio género. Espero que tu edificio en Hespaña se derrumbe y te quedes aún más calvo y barbudo gafapasta de lo que ya eres, para que no folles ni pagando.

Troll aliade. Espero que te sumerjan la cabeza en aceite hirviendo, y a la puta de tu madre que la despellejan viva y le corten los dedos, que le saquen un ojo y le dejen otro para que vea cómo te fríes en el aceite.

Lo mejor de todo es ver a las furcias rabiando de dolor en la cama folladas por los moronegros a los que tanto aman y sangrando a chorros bramando en la regla (aunque la industria farmacéutica destina 7 veces más fondos en las mujeres que en los hombres). Aliades y mujeres modernas muertas y/o llorando abono pa mis huertos.


----------



## Espartano27 (23 Oct 2022)




----------



## Alatristeando (24 Oct 2022)

Rose_Seraphim dijo:


> Era etniano el de la motosierra.






Dentro de la noticia: "Y que el ladrón era un exsoldado *hondureño* con antecedentes."


----------

